# SS 24.12.16 - Gliere #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Reinhold Gliere (1875 - 1956)*

Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25 

1. Allegro pesante
2. Allegro giocoso
3. Andante con variazioni
4. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome back to another weekend of Symphonic enjoyment. I'm posting this one a little early because of the Christmas Holiday. I hope everyone can join in this week. I've only heard Gliere's 3rd so looking forward to hearing this one. There are a couple recordings on YouTube of this work but this isn't a highly recorded work and so I will post some YouTube videos again this week for those without a recording. This is the recording I will be listening to:

Zdenek Macal/New Jersey Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I know only this recording which is !!!!!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I really like the last movement of this piece. It's fun!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Likewise I am unfamiliar with this symphony and will give this version a try


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

This the one I am going with.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
This one for me this time, I am familiar also with the Naxos one, give that a spin also.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I've not heard a note of Glière. This should be interesting. I think this SS tradition is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

sbmonty said:


> I've not heard a note of Glière. This should be interesting. I think this SS tradition is a great idea. Thanks.


You must know the Russian Sailors' Dance.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha. Okay I know that one! Thanks for the link Radames.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Via YT, *Gliere*: Symphony 2, w. BBC PO/Sir Edward Downes (Chandos). Recorded 1991, New Broadcasting House, Manchester. Recording Engineer: Don Hartridge.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Via YT, *Gliere*: Symphony 2, w. BBC PO/Sir Edward Downes (Chandos). Recorded 1991, New Broadcasting House, Manchester. Recording Engineer: Don Hartridge.


I have it on now!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> ​


this for me as well


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Downes on Chandos for me as well. It's been quite a while since I played this - I remember liking it, albeit far from the high quality of the 3d.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Picked this one from spotify:


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been a bit late to get to this thread. I have the Downes/BBC Philharmonic cycle, and they don't disappoint. This symphony immediately grabs my attention, and it is as enjoyable and profound as any of the Russian late romantics.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> I've been a bit late to get to this thread. I have the Downes/BBC Philharmonic cycle, and they don't disappoint. This symphony immediately grabs my attention, and it is as enjoyable and profound as any of the Russian late romantics.


Better late then never.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Better late then never.


You are not kidding. I bought the complete Gliere cycle (along with some other orchestral works), and I have not been disappointed. From my earliest experiences with classical music, I have loved the composers of the Russian Romantic era and the Soviet Union. Gliere's work is as good as any I have heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> You are not kidding. I bought the complete Gliere cycle (along with some other orchestral works), and I have not been disappointed. From my earliest experiences with classical music, I have loved the composers of the Russian Romantic era and the Soviet Union. Gliere's work is as good as any I have heard.


No I am not, the  was more for the _good one you to respond._


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I have and recommend the Downes recordings of these works. I have not heard the Naxos recording, but it seems to me that the Slovak Philharmonic is hardly a forceful enough orchestra for this material. Is it any good? (When Naxos first started, they were fairly reliable for solo and small group works, but their orchestral offerings were usually very disappointing and useful only for material that was unavailable in other forms. That all seemed to change when they did the J. Strauss set of waltzes. In more recent years, I must admit that they have improved a great deal and some of their recording in this line are quite competitive with the bigger labels.)


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Mika said:


> Picked this one from spotify:


Sorry to those who went with this one, it's terrible.

There are two versions worth your time, Downes/BBC Philharmonic (da best) or Zdenek Macal/New Jersey


----------

